# Morrison Spring



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey does anyone know when Morrison Springs is supposed to open back up? I know there was construction that had it closed. Thanks guys.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic112907-38-1.aspx


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Anybody have any news on Morrison's?

Heard rumor that it was back open.........


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

talk to my friend the county administrator today - opening planned for labor day!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

soooo...how much is the improvement going to cost us per visit? $30 like the improvementsat the "other" springs?


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

what i heard was "no charge" but i wouldn't count it out that there is some kind of charge.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Found this link today. It gives some pics and info about the springs. The guy says it was supposed to open Aug 1. That obviously has changed. Hopefully it should open soon. Later.


----------

